# KC Post Turkey Day Herf (Sat. 11-24) Roll Call



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

All of the responses with the exception of one were either I don't care or Sat. so I am going to set this up for Sat. 11-24-07. We will be at the Fox & Hound at 103rd and Metcalf like the last few times. I will be there around 1 in the afternoon. Several of us enjoyed the earlier start time last time so that works for me. I figure we'll just go until we're done. :ss

Please sound off and add yourself to the list if you are planning on making it so we can get reservations made and be sure to have plenty of room. I look forward to herfing with you gorillas again soon. :tu

1. *ultramag*
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

ultramag said:


> All of the responses with the exception of one were either I don't care or Sat. so I am going to set this up for Sat. 11-24-07. We will be at the Fox & Hound at 103rd and Metcalf like the last few times. I will be there around 1 in the afternoon. Several of us enjoyed the earlier start time last time so that works for me. I figure we'll just go until we're done. :ss
> 
> Please sound off and add yourself to the list if you are planning on making it so we can get reservations made and be sure to have plenty of room. I look forward to herfing with you gorillas again soon. :tu
> 
> ...


I will be there unless the wife changes her mind about me having that day to do what I want!


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ultramag* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1269557#post1269557 
_All of the responses with the exception of one were either I don't care or Sat. so I am going to set this up for Sat. 11-24-07. We will be at the Fox & Hound at 103rd and Metcalf like the last few times. I will be there around 1 in the afternoon. Several of us enjoyed the earlier start time last time so that works for me. I figure we'll just go until we're done. :ss_

_Please sound off and add yourself to the list if you are planning on making it so we can get reservations made and be sure to have plenty of room. I look forward to herfing with you gorillas again soon. :tu_

_1. *ultramag*_
_2. *JHawk*_
_3. *woops*_
_4._
_5._
_6._
_7._
_8._
_9._
_10._

_I'm in. It would be great to see this list_ _*OVERFLOWING*!_


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

_Originally Posted by ultramag 
All of the responses with the exception of one were either I don't care or Sat. so I am going to set this up for Sat. 11-24-07. We will be at the Fox & Hound at 103rd and Metcalf like the last few times. I will be there around 1 in the afternoon. Several of us enjoyed the earlier start time last time so that works for me. I figure we'll just go until we're done.

Please sound off and add yourself to the list if you are planning on making it so we can get reservations made and be sure to have plenty of room. I look forward to herfing with you gorillas again soon. _

1. ultramag
2. JHawk
3. woops
4. monsoon
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Just can't pass up a chance to sit & smoke with you all.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

monsoon said:


> 1. ultramag
> 2. JHawk
> 3. woops
> 4. monsoon
> ...


Hurray for my first herf!


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

1. ultramag

2. JHawk
3. woops
4. monsoon
5. Dantzig
6. gkitty217
7.
8.
9.
10.

See you there, guys! Last time was a blast, I'll definetly try to stick around longer this time.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

This is shaping up to be a good gathering of KC Brothers & Sisters!! :tu


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

1. ultramag
2. JHawk
3. woops
4. monsoon
5. Dantzig
6. gkitty217
7.allanb3369
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

Received a PM from Allan and he should be able to join us for a couple hours on Sat. afternoon. I must agree that this is shaping up to be a good herf, can't wait. :tu


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

1. ultramag
2. JHawk
3. woops
4. monsoon
5. Dantzig
6. gkitty217
7.allanb3369
8.JaKaAch
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

I will try to make it. Don't know about the work schedule yet? If I have the day off I will be there.


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm going to try and make it and a KU-MU herf was brought up on CF (by me:tu) so this could be big. Have reservations been made?


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

No reservations yet, I was letting the thread ride through the weekend to get a better idea of how many were planning to attend.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Wish I could come. I'll be in town for a post Christmas herf if you guys have one.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Greerzilla said:


> Wish I could come. I'll be in town for a post Christmas herf if you guys have one.


Keep an eye out for something along those lines Greerzilla. I for one would like to squeeze in one more before the ban kicks in and Fox & Hound is scratched off the list.


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok... last headcount was 8.. c'mon guys. We can do way better than that. 

Bump bump bumpitty bump bump!!
Up the list this thread must jump.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ultramag said:


> No reservations yet, I was letting the thread ride through the weekend to get a better idea of how many were planning to attend.


Chad PM'd me to make reservations ... and that has been done. We are set up for "10-12-more-or-less-people" for the 24th of November at 1pm 'till when-the-hell-ever.

Reservations should be under "Club Stogie" or under "Doug Stevens"

Rock and/or Roll. :tu


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Woot!!

I'm ditching a kid's birthday party for this. Don't worry, it's not mine. He won't even miss me. 

But seriously... 12 two year olds or you guy... wait, maybe I'm better off with the two year olds. 

See ya there!!!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

monsoon said:


> Chad PM'd me to make reservations ... and that has been done. We are set up for "10-12-more-or-less-people" for the 24th of November at 1pm 'till when-the-hell-ever.
> 
> Reservations should be under "Club Stogie" or under "Doug Stevens"
> 
> Rock and/or Roll. :tu


Thank you very much Doug, I appreciate the help. :tu



GKitty217 said:


> Woot!!
> 
> I'm ditching a kid's birthday party for this. Don't worry, it's not mine. He won't even miss me.
> 
> ...


Don't worry Crystal, me and Doug will act 12 most of the day just for you.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ultramag said:


> Don't worry Crystal, me and Doug will act 12 most of the day just for you.


And this will be different from any other day .... how exactly ?


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

monsoon said:


> And this will be different from any other day .... how exactly ?


Well.....this time I figured we could tell Crystal it was just for her. :r


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

ultramag said:


> Well.....this time I figured we could tell Crystal it was just for her. :r


:r

Wow you guys certainly know how to make a girl feel special: Blame your juvenile behavior on her.

This should be a great herf. I'll have gone stir-crazy after being on vacation all next week and you two... well, you'll be you two.

I can't wait!! :chk


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I have asked a few guys from my "other" board. I will let you know if they are planning to join us!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

JHawk said:


> I have asked a few guys from my "other" board. I will let you know if they are planning to join us!


Sounds great, the more the merrier! Let us know. :tu


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

1. ultramag
2. JHawk
3. woops
4. monsoon
5. Dantzig
6. gkitty217
7.allanb3369
8.JaKaAch
9. IslandRick
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

I'm flying back into KC that morning if there are no flight delays, I plan on attending my first herf. Woohoo!

:chk


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

IslandRick said:


> I'm flying back into KC that morning if there are no flight delays, I plan on attending my first herf. Woohoo!


Welcome, Rick. It'll be good to meet you and add another resident to the KC herf!


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Anyone else planning on being there? I will be there from 1 till at least 5. I may stay longer or may leave to watch the KU-MU game at a friend's house.


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

I will be in KC, and am waiting on family plans to shake out, may be able to stop by for a Smoke or 2 if thats OK! :ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

field said:


> I will be in KC, and am waiting on family plans to shake out, may be able to stop by for a Smoke or 2 if thats OK! :ss


If that's ok ? ... hell yeah ... get your ass out there. Allways good to meet CS people I don't know !


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

field said:


> I will be in KC, and am waiting on family plans to shake out, may be able to stop by for a Smoke or 2 if thats OK! :ss


HERF!!!! Hope you can make it, Critch .... It would be great to meet you, brother!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

monsoon said:


> If that's ok ? ... hell yeah ... get your ass out there. Allways good to meet CS people I don't know !





woops said:


> HERF!!!! Hope you can make it, Critch .... It would be great to meet you, brother!


What these two monkeys said! :ss We'll be expecting you so don't let us down. :tu


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

I wont be there at 1, but it is looking good for later! :tu


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

I should make it sometime, depending on when I can leave work.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

*:cDang IT..:tg​*
Can't make it to the Herf Saturday. I have to work until 6:00. I was really wanting to make it to the 3rd Fox and Hound herf. Plus I wanted to meet the new KC gorillas, Island Rick and Dantzig.

Doug, Chad, Crystal, Darien, Alan, Jon, Willis and whoever else makes it to the herf have fun, sorry I'm going to miss the good smokes and especially the great company.

Lets get another herf going soon..:tu


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

If anyone wants to get together tomorrow (Friday), shoot me a PM. I have to work till 5, but I could be to Fox & Hound by 5:15.


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> Can't make it to the Herf Saturday. I have to work until 6:00. I was really wanting to make it to the 3rd Fox and Hound herf.


Cruuuud. If you get a chance to stop by after work ...... I'm sure we'll still be hangin' around. If you can't, we'll look forward to seeing you next time around. 


JHawk said:


> If anyone wants to get together tomorrow (Friday), shoot me a PM. I have to work till 5, but I could be to Fox & Hound by 5:15.


JHawk - You still able to make Saturday also? Hope to see you there.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Very sorry to hear your not going to be able to make it Jeff. Hopefully we'll get another one in before F&H shuts of the smoking lamp.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

It looks like I'll be there around 2 or 3pm. Have some things to attend to in the morning.


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

WoooHooooo!!! Only one day until the .....

:dr HERF!! :dr

Can't wait to see everyone. I will be there at 1:00, if not sooner! Any one else thinking of showing up earlier?

I would say: WOOT! but I have no idea what it means, so I would just be repeating it like a child who has no understanding of the proper use of the word. That would be embarrassing!


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

woops said:


> JHawk - You still able to make Saturday also? Hope to see you there.


Yeah I will be there at 1 or a little earlier.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm going to try to be there a little earlier. Not sure, I'm still awake and have a ways to travel and am hitting Cigar & Tabac before if they're open so we'll see.

Tomorrow, we herf!!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

See y'all in a few short hours !!!


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Bump for this.

I'm leaving my house now :tu

:ss:ss:ss


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

What a great night for a herf! Was so good to see Allan, Doug, Chad and Crystal, again. And great to meet Jachin, Jon and Rick. Hope you guys can make it to many more herfs! 

It's a privilege to hang out with you guys (and girl!). I look forward to our next get together.


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

What a great time! Wish I could have stayed longer. It was great meeting everyone at the Herf and am looking forward to the next one. Thanks for the great smokes and for making a newb feel welcome!

Rick:ss


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I had a great time as well! It was good to meet a few new people (Jachin, Rick, Crystal, Darien) as well as hang out again with Chad, Doug, and Allan. I wish the KU game would have turned out a little better, but I still enjoyed the day/evening. I hope to be able to make it to the next herf.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Yesterday was a blast! Great people and great cigars :ss It was a pleasure to meet everyone. Although I consider this group to be a very bad influence (I might buy a pipe), I cannot wait until the next KC area herf!


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

Thank you, Chad, for organizing this. 

Sorry I was a little pre-occupied with my phone, but had some crap I was dealing with. But great to see yawl and always glad to share a few cigars around :ss

Look forward to the next one - the weekend between Christmas and New Years?


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

allanb3369 said:


> Thank you, Chad, for organizing this.
> 
> Sorry I was a little pre-occupied with my phone, but had some crap I was dealing with. But great to see yawl and always glad to share a few cigars around :ss
> 
> Look forward to the next one - the weekend between Christmas and New Years?


I thought it was the weekend between Christmas and Labor Day?!?! :r


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

JHawk said:


> I thought it was the weekend between Christmas and Labor Day?!?! :r


Yes yes, that's it! The saturday between Christmas and Labor Day! :r

Doug, Chad, and Darien it was great to see you guys again. It was also nice to meet new faces:John, Rick and Jachin.

Allan, you're a trip. It was really cool to hang out with someone who has so much knowledge and is willing to share it and in some cases even to force it on you. 

Thanks to Chad for such a well organized event... even if our neighbors were cranky asshats and our 2nd waitress well below the caliber of our first.

I look forward to seeing all of you next time: the Saturday between Christmas and Labor Day. :chk


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

dantzig said:


> Yesterday was a blast! Great people and great cigars :ss It was a pleasure to meet everyone. Although I consider this group to be a very bad influence (I might buy a pipe), I cannot wait until the next KC area herf!


Oh, your gonna end up w/ a pipe Jachin, one way or the other. p



allanb3369 said:


> Thank you, Chad, for organizing this.
> 
> Sorry I was a little pre-occupied with my phone, but had some crap I was dealing with. But great to see yawl and always glad to share a few cigars around :ss
> 
> Look forward to the next one - the weekend between Christmas and New Years?


Always great to visit with you as well Allan. I think the weekend between Christmas and *New Year's Day* is the best for most people so I suspect that's what we'll go with. We gotta piss of the Gator fans once more before Jan. 1st. :ss



JHawk said:


> I thought it was the weekend between Christmas and Labor Day?!?! :r





GKitty217 said:


> Yes yes, that's it! The saturday between Christmas and Labor Day! :r
> 
> I look forward to seeing all of you next time: the Saturday between Christmas and Labor Day. :chk


Alright you two funny monkeys, technically Dec. 29th is _the_ (ok, a) Sat. between Christmas and Labor Day. :hn
I had a great time as usual. I can't wait until the next one. It was great to see the two new BOTL's show up and I hope you guys had fun and make the next one. :tu


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

I freakin went over on Friday not having paid any attention to the date change. I wondered where in the hell everyone was!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

RaiderinKS said:


> I freakin went over on Friday not having paid any attention to the date change. I wondered where in the hell everyone was!


There was a date change ? ... Didn't you get the memo ?

Next time, Willis ... next time. Would'a been great to have had ya there.

Had a fantastic time as allways ... thanks Chad for orchestrating this & thanks to all for the great conversation ... laughs ... and the smokes. I had a blast. Thank you, Allan, for the sublime journey back in time, brother. That was quite the gesture, and it really made the evening special. Thanks brother.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I call BS!!!

Another alleged herf,lets see some proof you guys!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

68TriShield said:


> I call BS!!!
> 
> Another alleged herf,lets see some proof you guys!


Ummmmm.....we smoked all the proof, Dave. :ss:tu


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> I call BS!!!
> 
> Another alleged herf,lets see some proof you guys!


Sorry Dave but I don't think anyone took any pictures. My camera stayed in my bag the whole time as I other things on my mind such as what I was smoking :ss


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok... my digi-cam is packed and in my car, ready for the next one. 

Are we going to start a new thread for the next herf (Dec 29th by my calculations.)? Or are we just going to beat this one to death?

:mn


----------

